# Horn Sat night!



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

We are headin out to the Horn / RP Sat night! Anyone else headin out?


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

we'll be there.... give us a shout on 67/68...... good luck


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will most likely be headed out in that direction as long as i can round up a crew by saturday, i will be on a 29" Regulator answers to Donkey Wrangler ch. 68/69


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

We will be on a 26 Grady!


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

We'll be there late sat early sun!!


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

i just came back from ram powell. Water was great, we jigged all night caught alot of blackfin and yellers. At 3:00 in the morninga customer dropped a small shimano butterfly jig and @ around 50 ft a nice yellowfin slammed that thing. after he got it in we weighed it in @ 74 lbs. Never had a tuna that size on a jig before it was great. That was really the only sizeable tuna we caught the rest were around thirty five inches. we caught alot of small yellowfin we tossed back. The porpoise's were absolutley terrible, every tuna had teeth marks all over them. The morning bite was absolutley dead. Moved on to marlin= nothin, petronius= nothing. We were pulling a spread of naked ballyhoo and a squid teaser. there was alot of squid in the water @ ram powell. I hope this helps good luck to you guys hope you tear em up


----------

